# Cách làm tẩy tế bào chết môi tại nhà cho đôi môi căng mọng



## Vũ Thu Hằng (14/11/18)

Cách làm tẩy tế bào chết môi tại nhà từ những nguyên liệu thiên nhiên và dễ dàng tìm kiếm, giúp bạn có đôi môi mềm tựa cánh hồng.

Môi là bộ phận gợi cảm nhất trên cơ thể. Son giúp đôi môi thêm phần quyến rũ. Tuy nhiên, những đôi môi không được chăm sóc cẩn thận dẫn đến việc nứt nẻ sẽ khiến bạn lỡ mất bao “mối lương duyên” tốt đẹp. Bên cạnh dùng son dưỡng môi, việc tẩy tế bào chết cũng quan trọng không kém. 3 cách làm tẩy tế bào chết cho môi tại nhà sẽ khiến các chàng trai “đắm chìm” trước sự quyến rũ của bạn.

*VÌ SAO PHẢI TẨY TẾ BÀO CHẾT CHO MÔI?*
Vùng da ở môi cũng cần tẩy tế bào chết như những vùng da khác trên cơ thể. Các tế bào mới sản sinh, đi qua các trung bì, hạ bì và trở thành lớp sừng ở bề mặt để bảo vệ da. Khi lớp tế bào chết được lấy đi sẽ kích cơ thể sản sinh những tế bào mới tốt hơn.



​Đồng thời, tẩy tế bào chết sẽ giúp các dưỡng chất từ son dưỡng môi dễ hấp thụ hơn vào môi giúp môi mềm mượt, hồng hào. Đôi môi tựa như cánh hồng nhung sẽ tôn lên giá trị của các loại son và giúp đôi môi của bạn trở thành sự “thèm khát” của người khác.

*CÁCH LÀM TẨY TẾ BÀO CHẾT MÔI TẠI NHÀ*

*1. Cách làm tẩy tế bào chết môi từ đường nâu và mật ong*
_Nguyên liệu (đơn vị 1 thìa):_

Đường nâu (chúng ta cũng có thể thay thế bằng đường trắng thông thường với các hạt đường nhuyễn mịn).
Mật ong.
Vanilla (nếu bạn thích mùi hương này).




​_Thực hiện:_

Trộn tất cả các nguyên liệu với nhau, bảo quản trong một chiếc lọ.
Bạn thoa hỗn hợp trên lên môi và xoa nhẹ nhàng theo hình xoắn ốc bằng đầu ngón tay. Bạn nên để hỗn hợp đường – mật ong trên môi khoảng 1 đến 2 phút và rửa lại bằng nước ấm.
Nên áp dụng phương pháp này từ 1-2 lần/tuần.
*2. Cách làm tẩy tế bào chết môi từ đường và dầu dừa*
_Nguyên liệu (đơn vị 1 thìa):_

Son dưỡng môi.
Đường trắng.
Dầu dừa (dạng lỏng).




​_Thực hiện:_

Chúng ta lấy phần son dưỡng môi ra khỏi son dưỡng môi. Bạn cho thêm 2 thìa đường trắng vào son dưỡng môi đã được nghiền nát. Dầu dừa sẽ làm hỗn hợp đặc sệt trở nên lỏng hơn. Sau đó, bạn cho hỗn hợp vào chai lọ có nắp và để trong 1 tháng.
Để sử dụng, bạn thoa hỗn hợp lên môi và massage nhẹ nhàng. Có thể dùng ngón tay hoặc chiếc bàn chải đánh răng để tẩy tế bào chết.
Chúng ta có thể sử dụng 3-4 lần/tuần.

*3. Cách làm tẩy tế bào chết môi từ chocolate*
_Nguyên liệu (đơn vị 1 thìa):_

Đường trắng.
Bột cocoa.
Dầu Olive loại Extra Virgin.
Vanilla hoặc dầu hạnh nhân.
Mật ong.




​_Thực hiện:_

Chúng ta trộn đều các nguyện với nhau trong chiếc bát nhỏ. Nếu hỗn hợp quá lỏng, chúng ta có thể thêm đường vào. Trong trường hợp, hỗn hợp quá đặc, chúng ta có thể thêm mật ong hoặc dầu Olive. Chúng ta chứa hỗn hơp trong chiếc hộp kín và để vào ngăn mát tủ lạnh trong khoảng 2 đến 3 tuần.
Thoa hỗn hợp chocolate lên môi và để trên môi trong khoảng 5 phút. Bạn có thể rửa lại môi với nước ấm và thoa thêm son dưỡng để môi thêm mềm mịn.
_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

